# T C pistol



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

I am trying to find rules for a T C scout 50 cal. single shot pistol . Have found definitions ,ect. , but I really need some plain rules for MI. Can you carry concealed, ect. Thanks . D Buck


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

If you have a CPL, why not?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Are you carrying for self defense, or keeping it out of the weather?


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

I was trying to find out special rules for the muzzleloader pistols.Transportation , carrying, ect. I have been reading the firearm regs , but there is a lot of pages. I am told there are much different laws or no laws on them at all. Found some for different states, but not Michigan.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The laws/ rules are the same as any pistol.... Need a CPL to carry concealed.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't That T.C. pistol have a 18'' barrel? Where the heck can you conceal it w/o a trench coat?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

quack head said:


> Doesn't That T.C. pistol have a 18'' barrel? Where the heck can you conceal it w/o a trench coat?


I believe the barrel on the T/C Scout pistol is around 12 inches.


----------

